# Doc Horror's Ghost Sounds



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

reminds me of the B-52s, at least the clip I listened to- good for a party


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up on this, always good to have Halloween music.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll take a look later.


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Definitely worth checking out, a brilliant release!


----------



## Hallowaltz (Jul 28, 2013)

I love Zombina! Still waiting on that Charnel House Rock though..


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

Zombina & The Skeletones have lots of Halloween-worthy tracks across all their albums. They are one of my favorite bands!


----------

